# CAE/CL Testing



## SNKGoats (Aug 30, 2010)

(My coughing doe tested negative for CL)

If my goats are not showing any symptoms, should I test for CAE and CL? I know that, when selling goats, a lot of people feel better if they have been tested. Plus, i think it's just good precaution. I've been thinking about getting my whole herd tested. SHOULD I get the whole herd tested? Would it be efficient to get a portion of my herd tested (3/4, 1/2, 1/4)? Is one test more important that the other?

However...for a herd of 12 goats, my vet quoted me $500 for both tests or $27 for a CL test and $15 for a CAE test (each). The $500 is a lot more than I really want to spend (especially since these are really only hobby goats/brush eaters...nothing special). Through Washington Animal Disease Diagnostic Lab, the CAE test is $6 (out of state) and the CL test is $9 (out of state). I can get the CAE test done here in Ohio for $4.

I have learned to do my own fecals, my own hoof trimming and my own medicating (for the most part). Now I want to learn how take samples to submit. Only...I need some help.

I've gotten as far as understanding I need to buy some vacutainer tubes (or blood serum tubes). Then what? I'm thinking there's more to it than drawing blood, putting it into the tube and sending it off with an ice pack.

Know of anywhere I can buy a pack of 25-50 tubes?
How should I collect the samples?
What should I do after I collect the samples?
How should I pack/ship the samples?
Anyone have a guess on shipping costs?

Help? Advice? Opinions? Thank you!


----------



## SNKGoats (Aug 30, 2010)

EDIT: Is this a good source of information? Has anyone used them before? http://www.biotracking.com/ They do the CAE. My vet recommended I test them all for CEA and not worry so much about the CL since my 1 tested neg.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are two topics with more info: 
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=12631 
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=12635

Biotracking is great for testing for cae. The only thing I can't stand is their secretary can't keep track of bills... which is a bit annoying.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The blood tests for CL are not very accurate. My vet doesn't recommend doing them because there are both false positives and negatives (worse). He says it is a waste of money. He won't cull a goat based on a blood test. CAE is different. I have tested all of my goats at first, and now I am testing only the ones I'm breeding. But I have never had a positive result here. I think if you get a couple years with no positives you can be selective about testing for CAE, but always test the ones you are breeding. Especially if you are letting the kids be dam raised (which I do), Goats can be negative for CAE for years and then turn up positive, even without being exposed to anything outside, so testing just once isn't good enough.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Know of anywhere I can buy a pack of 25-50 tubes? *I have some for sale 20.00 plus shipping will get you 50 tubes*
How should I collect the samples? *using a 1 inch 20 gage needle check this out to see how to draw blood http://goatconnection.com/articles/publ ... _151.shtml*
What should I do after I collect the samples - *if you dont send it the same day then you should refrigerate otherwise just place in package and ship*
How should I pack/ship the samples? *I use priority mail - I just mail as normal*
Anyone have a guess on shipping costs? *see the above *

CAE from Biotracking is good -- if you want to do CL and Johnes you can test through UC Davis or WADDL


----------

